# What game do you play instead of VMK?



## Jackoman

If you have a "replacement" game for VMK, what is it?

I love playing Roller Coaster Tycoon 3. It is so much fun making Disney parks on it!


----------



## BobRichmond

Jackoman said:


> If you have a "replacement" game for VMK, what is it?...


I don't think I will ever find any 1 game to replace all that VMK had for me. That said the following games are what I am currently playing or looking forward to playing once they are released.

*Pirates of the Caribbean Online (and test also)*
I played this a lot right after VMK closed. Really loved the sailing and ship battling aspect of it. However coming to the end of the quest lines, mastering sailing, and the lack of updates of interest to me has caused me to play a lot less now.

*Wizard101 (and test when it is open)*
I played this a lot as my interest in Pirates waned. Love the deck based, combat part of it. My interest waned a bit when I came to the temporary end of the story line, but the story has been expanded now. Really looking forward to the soon to be released housing (decorating the interiors and exteriors of prebuilt rooms and "castles") aspect of this game. This will add a social aspect to this game that has not been realized yet in other games I am playing.

*Guild Wars (Phophecies campaign)*
Really love this game as it takes me back to my past love of console based, sword/sorcery, RPGs. The best part for me is that a lot of it can be played solo using only computer generated henchmen. It also is a well established game, so if I need help there usually are others around to be asked.

*Metaplace* - closed beta for now with keys available
I have just started this game and see good potential in the building and socializing aspects of it. In this game you are given your "world" that can include up to 10 places. There are a lot of building possibilities in your world and you can also place "teleports" to other players worlds.

*Free Realms* beta coming
This is a game being built by Sony Online Entertainment (SOE). From the pictures and videos that have been released it looks rather amazing.

I tried Elf Island in early beta and it did not appeal to me much.


----------



## bevgray

Wizard101

Recently started World of Warcraft (now I know where all the classic PC RPGs went).


----------



## Kasiks

In the last months, I've played RoseOnline, Gaia, Florensia, ... but then I got bored of playing in November of those games.
I started playing again Tales of Pirates on 21th of January but got bored after two months and I started playing GodsWar like two weeks ago and I am already bored of it -_-.
So right now, nothing except my ds games while waiting in the train


----------



## tinkabellspirate

I dont think anyone who ever played VMK ever thought of it as just a game.. more like a stroll through the park on a virtual basis. where dreams came and went.


----------



## budcollector

i play Wizard101, but i've become Bored with it [nothing to do but farm and make new wizards], so now i'm looking for a new game to play.


----------



## threeboysmom

*Pirates *- Still playing this here and there to level up.  Almost there!!  But it gets boring after a while... need new quests to liven it back up.  I know the quests are on their way, just hurry it up Disney!!

I also play *Secret Builders, Elf*, and *Smallwords* sporadically whenever the mood for something different hits.

*VFK* - I play and enjoy this the most at this point. Love the host games and working on my rooms.  With the additional of ride pieces and now a building competition, let's just say I'm obsessed.


----------



## cyre

Small Worlds and Elf Island.

Gave up on VFK, and just cancelled my sub to POTCO.


----------



## marcm

i have started to play a game called Flyff, amazing graphics but the only downside is its hard to find your way around when you first start


----------



## B0uncyballz

I like to play Runescape a lot, if anyone plays, drop me a message and I'll add ya 

And a question, whats VFK?


----------



## aengus

B0uncyballz said:


> I like to play Runescape a lot, if anyone plays, drop me a message and I'll add ya
> 
> And a question, whats VFK?



VFK is a very controversial game that followed VMK, and by controversial I mean on this board and some of the other vmk boards.

Game topics and support remain prohibited on the DIS.  It's a game that was rolled out to be similar in style to the game play of vmk.


----------



## KrazyPete

aengus said:


> VFK is a very controversial game that followed VMK, and by controversial I mean on this board and some of the other vmk boards.
> 
> Game topics and support remain prohibited on the DIS.  It's a game that was rolled out to be similar in style to the game play of vmk.



Soo... can I say "VFK" now? 

I'll tell ya what's controversial. That there's no stinkin' space pirates yet.


----------



## Disney Dreams

KrazyPete said:


> I'll tell ya what's controversial. That there's no stinkin' space pirates yet.


Aye Matey!

(Hi Krazy!)


----------



## B0uncyballz

I tried it and it's pretty dumb.
Also, I play another game again, it's really fun, it's called Shot Online.

It's a somewhat "anime" mmorpg golf game! It's soo fun, you have levels and quests, you don't even have to like golf to like the game.


----------



## vmkfan13

Controversial..  Sorry, I've seen the word controversial applied to many things that are far worse.

VFK is just trying too hard..


----------



## llama62

RuneScape is kind of my new home... I do play Halo 3 a lot too.


----------



## Shadowkevin

I now mostly play
Pirates Online
Wizard 101 
Fusion Fall
DS and Wii


----------



## Horse

I've been playing Elf Island since it opened.

I was playing VFK, but have pretty much dropped it. Lots of behind the scenes stuff I am extremely unhappy with. Not to mention the memberships purchased in July still have not seen the items that were promised to be mailed to them.

I tried Wizards101, but had bad motion sickness the first day I played, so I never returned.


----------



## Babypandaroo

I stopped playing elf island. i was doing fine on that game until they started doing that membership and you could only do the quests and buy more if you pay for it and i couldn't pay it. I got on to Small worlds. Found more people on there that i knew from vmk then anything. I don't play Disney games anymore. I lost my trust in Disney when they started showing that they only cared about the money then making people happy and wishes for kids.


----------



## kenerbean

Our whole family started playing Pirates Online.  I miss the fireworks though.


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

I play Gaia Online


----------



## bratpee

I like to play RuneScape.


----------



## foodlover_US

It would be pirates online... Definitely try the free trial first or you'll end up like my friend who didn't like it and payed for a full year.


----------



## NedsTJ

I'm into Smallworlds.  I tried a few of the others...the controversial one included, LOL...but the graphics in Smallworlds blew away the others (that weren't obsessed with orcs and wizards, LOL!) It's been growing pretty good lately, a lot more items to bling out your pad with, plus a the number of user created missions is well over a few thousand now. (although I'm getting tired of "Clean up the soda cans....vacuum the carpets...be origial already!").  
The programming of the missions and the interactions with the items is very cool...allowing a ton of customization and have you seen the new lighting effects yet??? 

I will add this however: None of the games, including SW, have replaced that feeling I had with VMK.  If SW were to close tomorrow (aside from being upset for my VIP subscription!), I would be fine with it.  SW is "just a game"...VMK was a community.


----------



## Kasiks

nothing really


----------



## budcollector

i've found 2 games i'm liking right now, Twelve sky 2 and Luna. you can do quests, battles and level up fairly quick. they are sooo different from each other.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

My question is what's VMK?

On my laptop I have Zoo Tycoon as well as Sims and Roller Coaster. Are there any Disney games out there for adults? *cough*


----------



## Kasiks

DisneyFairytale said:


> My question is what's VMK?


http://www.disneysonlineworlds.com/index.php/Vmk


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

DisneyFairytale said:


> My question is what's VMK?
> 
> On my laptop I have Zoo Tycoon as well as Sims and Roller Coaster. Are there any Disney games out there for adults? *cough*



Vmk was the best online virtual world on the internet! It was for anyone of all ages! Sadly though, last year Disney closed it.  I don't really understand why the closed it, I mean it can't be because of money problems. Disney is a billion dollar company after all! It was a game that will always be missed by millions.

I really don't think adults would get into any of the Disney games that are out now.  Disney has Club Penguin, Pixie Hollow, Pirates, and Toon Town. They really aren't made for people older than 12. Well Pirates is more for older crowd 13-17. Idk I don't really get into those games at all. If you would like to try them, you can.


----------



## Shadowkevin

I play a few new games now but none of the games out there are near the same as VMK. 

SmallWorlds
Wizards 101
Poptropica


----------



## jasonpwns

I play maplestory.


----------



## marypops!

When VMK first closed, I played tons of games, and joined about everything that came out. Now i've narrowed it down to VFK, which I really enjoy. I'd get the membership, but my parents don't want to use their credits cards to pay, and Paypal isn't an option yet. I also play Roblox, but I don't create any games, I just play them.


----------



## Antonius

Been playing Freerealms.com. so far so good. Still not VMK....


----------



## vmk_wdw

once in a great while i will jump on to webkinz but i only jump on when my younger cousins are bored and want to play. so i being the nicer older cousin spend timeto log on and play with them. i get bored playing with them my one cousin would enjoy vmk i noticed that she likes to learn about what goes on behind the magical gates at disney world and i was about her age when i became intrested. nothing will ever replace good old vmk. i really miss it. but other then that i dont play any other game


----------



## threeboysmom

marypops! said:


> When VMK first closed, I played tons of games, and joined about everything that came out. Now i've narrowed it down to VFK, which I really enjoy. I'd get the membership, but my parents don't want to use their credits cards to pay, and Paypal isn't an option yet.



What is your username in game?


----------



## Jackoman

I've tried VFK, and I can tell you with 100% confidence that I don't plan on going on it EVER again. Sorry if I seem harsh, but I don't like VFK.


----------



## funfly

Mostly at VFK enjoying time there. 
I've tried a few other games, dropped most. 
Visit Elf Island but get bored quick there- and SW at times until lag in changing rooms gets me.


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

Don't really play any web based games anymore.  I find them all boring tbh. I much prefer playing on Xbox Live instead.


----------



## BomaGreg

It's nothing remotely similar to VMK (which I, too, am still annoyed over), but I'm a huge fan of the PC/Dreamcast/Playstation's underrated/underappreciated title, WDW Quest: Magical Racing Tour. It was a kart racer that took place on ride throughout all the parks (including the water parks!). It wasn't perfect, the racing was pretty simple stuff, and it didn't feature very many characters, relying on generic characters for each "world". But once you get over all that, all the level designs were FANTASTIC. Most featured the ride's music (aside from Rock n' Rollercoaster's Aerosmith tunes), and sound clips and (dated) animated sprites from the ride. 

The best levels were Pirates of the Caribbean (which a bunch of secret alternate paths) and Haunted Mansion. Each were really clever with how close the levels were with the rides. Very nifty game if you can find it! 

Other than that, I play any and everything, so VMK closing just gave me more time on other games.


----------



## Pirate Me

I play Toontown and have a Webkinz account that I don't really go on as often as I used to.


----------



## StitchfansJr

I used to go on Nicktropolis/Webkinz/Club Penguin/Gaia Online. I gave up on everything.


----------



## momtimesone

All facebook aps here Farmville I love to play but for the interactive game with other peaple its yo ville I am saving up to buy the trailer home lol.


----------



## AlienNation

I now find my home in Azeroth playing World of Warcraft.


----------



## Canook

VMK Revisited lets you go back to see VMK. Unfortunatly you can't play any games, but the music and maps are still there. They have every guiest room open to you and show you stuff sold in shops. It's a cool thing for those, like me, you have missed VMK very much! 

I played PotC. but then switched to World of Warcraft. It has taken VMK's spot as main video game, but doesn't have that aura VMK has. If you want a guild, tell me out here and I'll get you in one.


----------



## MusicalDisneyDreams

Nothing will ever replace VMK.
But I now play FusionFall, a Cartoon Network MMO. I really like it, but they are horrible with time frames. Free-to-Play was like 4 and a half months late, and still no expansion.
I used to play ToonTown, but it lost its novelty really fast.


----------



## AlienNation

Well last time I posted here I was in WoW, but since left that.  As of right now, I am playing The Lord of the Rings Online.  And for those who may be looking for a free game, it is turning Free to Play soon and they are in the Beta Stages of testing (still taking applications for Beta) for the switch over to F2P..


----------



## disvaclub92

I have been hooked on Frontierville.  Can you imagine if Zynga and Disney got together and made us work in Walt Disney World, cleaning up the park working the rides, selling items and food.  Thats a money maker right there.


----------



## aengus

disvaclub92 said:


> I have been hooked on Frontierville.  Can you imagine if Zynga and Disney got together and made us work in Walt Disney World, cleaning up the park working the rides, selling items and food.  Thats a money maker right there.



oooo ooooo Disney should totally do this.  They recently purchased play-go i think it is.


----------



## AlienNation

disvaclub92 said:


> I have been hooked on Frontierville.  Can you imagine if Zynga and Disney got together and made us work in Walt Disney World, cleaning up the park working the rides, selling items and food.  Thats a money maker right there.



Only if I get to wear my pretty princess hat while doing it.


----------



## ClubDis

Canook said:


> VMK Revisited lets you go back to see VMK. Unfortunatly you can't play any games, but the music and maps are still there. They have every guiest room open to you and show you stuff sold in shops. It's a cool thing for those, like me, you have missed VMK very much!



I stumbled across that a couple months ago while I was in the process of reading Kingdom Keepers 2 (which talks about VMK being kept online via hidden servers accessible only through a special login). Is it weird that VMKR made me cry? lol

Anyway, I'm currently playing Toontown and occasionally Pirates.


----------



## xSakura

Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 is awesome, I remember being addicted to it some time ago. I don't really have a replacement game for VMK (although I did play VFK... for about 5 minutes), but these are some games that I enjoy playing:

Harvest Moon: Animal Parade (farming video game)
Flyff (MMO where you can fly and fight monsters)
Mabinogi (another online game, made by Nexon [creators of Maplestory])
Pangya (online golf game)
Audition (online dancing game)

I used to play Toontown, POTC, and Club Penguin but eventually quit. I also play Webkinz, Gaia Online, and Neopets but I don't really consider those "games".


----------



## jillyronald

I like all Disney parks game. But mostly I prefer Roller Coaster Tycoon 3. It is too much fun making Disney parks on it with different types of characters  and a best thing is there are very attractive animated colourful background.


----------



## AndreeaScott

I was wondering what online games I can play since VMK closed. I've played pretty much every game listed on yahoo answers! I don't want something that you have to download, I don't want adventure fighting type games, I want something that you can just customize a character and chat. I want interactive games. I also don't want younger games, like barbie-type stuff. I don't like arcade game things either. Another thing is, it has to be free. I have played:

VMK
Gaia
Xivio
MapleStory
Trickster
IMVU
SecondLife
There
Virtual MTV
Runescape
Nicktropolis
Toontown
VFK
Coke Studios
Habbo Hotel
Club Penguin
Webkinz
Mokitown
Whyville
Pirates Online

That's all I can remember.


----------



## John Russell

Just started the new Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth: Hackers Memory. And despite the overly long name, its just as good as the previous one.

These are some of the few games ill buy day one, as a sign of support and because im a huge digimon fan/digimon games have been killing it the last few years.

Also try to start Gravity Rush 2 since it finally hit the sales with a hefty cut in price. Should be playing Xenoblade 2 bgo casino review but I'm having too much fun with my new surround sound kit, friggin love it (when I finally got it working after almost two days of tinkering with it).

Then going to try to play some Halo:MCC,also later in the day Mortal Kombat XL.


----------



## Jesussavedme

[/QUOTE]

Will this sound ridiculous for an adult?  I play Webkinz and have since 2006!


----------



## CousinHightower

Jesussavedme said:


> Will this sound ridiculous for an adult?  I play Webkinz and have since 2006!


You are never too old to play Webkinz. Just don't forget to spin the Wheel of WOW every day.


----------



## -_Stitch-Up-Scrump_-

No one forget MYVMK!


----------

